# The Mary Ann shrimp boat wreck on Jekyll Island



## BuckMKII

Back in 1996 the shrimp boat ran aground and sank on the south end of Jekyll Island. Over the years this 60' vessel has become completely buried in sand except for the top of the mast.

Here is how it looked nine years after the accident in the summer of 2005.






Here is how it looks today.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper

Wow ,that is so cool on many levels . I have spent many days on Jekyll ,but still haven't seen all of it...lol  and it is a small island ..lol


----------



## gstanfield

I remember it just a few months after the wreck, but I don't have any pictures from back then.


----------



## BuckMKII

For further reading on how the Mary Ann ran aground and sank:
http://mack-lipseyslapses.blogspot.com/2011/01/v-behaviorurldefaultvml-o.html?m=1


----------



## quinn

Cool shots!those last couple are wicked cool!


----------



## BriarPatch99

That cable looks like it will around for a while.... the other stuff is headed back to mother earth....

Nice shot ....


----------



## leo

Really interesting shots, thanks for sharing these


----------



## wvdawg

Good ones!  Never heard that story before.


----------



## Hoss

Neat shots.  I like em.

Hoss


----------



## rip18

Neat shots!  Having a little bit of a time series makes it even better!


----------



## RChewning

*Mary Ann shrimp boat*

Hello, My name is Richard, and I work on Jekyll as an educator at the 4-H Center. I wanted to ask if I could use your picture of the Mary Ann shipwreck from your Jekyll moving south 3 post. The purpose is to document a pictoral history of the shipwreck to help illustrate to our students the dynamic nature of barrier islands. The image would only be used for noncommercial educational uses and I will be sre to give you photo credit. I look forward to your response! Thanks. Richard


----------



## BuckMKII

Richard sorry for the delay but feel free to use any of these pictures as you wish.


----------



## troutsniper

Richard, My kids and I were talking about the Jekyll 4-H camp today on the way home from spring football practice.  I went with my oldest's 5th grade class last year and remember seeing the mast when we went fishing. My youngest who is in 4th grade now cannot wait to go next year and I will of course volunteer to chaperone.  The kids really had great instuctors during that trip.  Know that what you are doing has a great impact on these kids and many times the parents too.  We appreciate it.


----------



## egomaniac247

Sorry to bump a thread with 2 weeks + of nonactivity but I was browsing the forum and this post is awesome.

Amazing to see how mother nature reclaims her territory.


----------

